# Rec for home hair dye,to go from Ashy dark brown to Warm dark brown?



## Cingels (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi! I need a change,and I think dyeing my hair would be a nice way to go. I used to dye my hair years ago,but my hair now has NO dye on it.


  	This is my hair color now:




  	and Id like to go for this color:
  	http://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/51171159_2lnBxEAi_c.jpg


  	Like a warmer version of what I already have. DOnt know how easy it would be for me to do highlights also at home? Any recs?
  	Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

i don't have any recs but i do think that colour would look really nice


----------



## Meisje (Jul 10, 2011)

Some warmness in your hair would make your eyes pop. I would go with a color-imparting demi-permanent color to start to see if you like it and if you do you can go with something more perm later.


----------

